# New kid on the block



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

Hey guys and gals. I'm "Al". Just your normal frustrated married guy who is currently working on getting his finances straight so I can get my freedom without royally screwing myself over. The good news is I've stopped digging myself into a hole and have started digging out!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Keep shoveling!!!


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Welcome, Al. Perhaps you will share you story. Now that you're digging out, you could probably be a great deal of help and encouragement to those here who are stuck in the hole.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Do you sit on the couch with your hand in your pants? You know Peggy was trashy....but hot.


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

Greetings!


----------

